# Michigan made goose calls



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

I just wanted to get some input on other people's opinions on some of the Michigan made goose calls. I'm thinking about getting a new one for next season. A few of the makers I've checked into are:

Lynch Mob
Leg Iron
GK Calls
Quacker attacker
Big Sean

I'm leaning towards a Lynch Mob call but I've never heard the Leg Iron calls in person. Anyone else know anything on them? Or is there another call company you'd recommend?

I currently have a GK Giant Slayer and like the call but would like something else to go with it.


----------



## peters (Sep 28, 2010)

Cmcustom calls.com


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

GK Canuck for me. Its a short call and requires more advanced hands, but its worth it. This call has allot of range. You can get high and fast or contented and low. Im a big fan of the GK line and when researching their calls the canuck came highly recommended as a hunters call And after running it for a season i can see why. Competition Slayer with the broke in guts, Little Giant were popular choices as well. Replacement reeds come in 6 packs and are reasonably priced. The guys are GK are first class. Give em a call at the shop or hit em up on FB. Have treated me well. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Check out cold front calls. He makes some sick custom made calls that sound amazing and look way better then anything else on that list. He is down near coldwater I believe.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I blow an nbk from smoke. I love the call and saturdays hunt may have turned into an expensive one. Can't find my blind bag with calls.


----------



## duckhtr213890 (Feb 9, 2008)

Lynch mob reaper is my go to call


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm also a big fan of the GK line. My personal favorite is the Little Giant but they are all good. The Little Giant( LG-1) or the canuck would compliment your slayer very well and GK's customer service is second to none.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

I'll give a nod to GK's Giant Killer. Great call.

Bob at GK is top notch.


----------



## jeffdekker (Dec 11, 2011)

I have the lynch mod slipknot and I love it it's great for someone who is newer to goose hunting and easy to blow and learn on


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

If you want main stream Lynch Mob and GK are top of the line. If you want non main stream, custom made (but still affordable..maybe even a little cheaper) ,Michigan made, then Cold Front is the way to go. Good luck!
http://www.coldfrontcalls.com/2.html


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

In no particular order:

Cold Front Calls
Quacker Attacker
Lynch Mob
GK

All of these Michigan companies make some great calls. Each one makes different models that would suit a variety of needs and calling styles.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Among others, I have a Lynch Mob Goose Noose which I have tuned for long range and a GK Giant Killer tuned for higher pitch. I wouldn't want to goose hunt without either one!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Take a look at Densmore Custom Calls. 
http://www.densmorecustomcalls.com/

I have also had a couple GK calls that sounded great.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Sean while a friend, his calls are not as you call them "Michigan made calls" He lives in Mn. He is from Edwardsburg originally are Cold front calls. In todays market there are several models from everyone of the call makers you mentioned. There is at least one new goose call and a duck call coming out this year from one of the makers you mentioned. A double reed built from wood or acrylic and an ultra-short short reed good call called the train wreck. It has a high pitched sound with ultra quick reed speed but it still has serious low end too. 

Make sure the call maker you are working with has a good warranty like free lifetime tuning, free replacement parts such as reeds, cork etc. and if they actually make the calls themselves would be a plus as well. 

Good luck on your search for a new call most of your choices are a win win either way! 

Smoke


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

GK's are great and Bob has great cs......the lg-1 is a nice all around call....



peters said:


> Cmcustom calls.com
> 
> just get an echo......


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

Love my little man, not Michigan but its good. I would like to try one of smokes calls Soon though. They come highly regarded.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## COHORST1 (Mar 30, 2009)

Quacker Attacker (The Warrior or The Natural Born Killer ) are my to best calls Todd makes a great call and made in MICHIGAN. I also have a Lynch Mob Slipknot that I like but hands down the Warrior is the Best.


----------



## Spartazoo (Jan 28, 2004)

I have a Quacker Attacker and a Cold Front short reed, both are in hedge and both are great calls. Personally I think the CF call is a bit easier to blow. You really can't go wrong with either. They are the class of hand made Michigan calls IMHO. 

I know flutes are kinda yesterdays news but I always felt the QA flute had the best goose sound going.


----------



## Rajah (Oct 25, 2010)

Thanks for everyone who has replied. Keep them coming. I enjoy hearing the different opinions of everyone. In reality, it seems like all the MI call makers are great in not only their product, but also their customer service.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> Sean while a friend, his calls are not as you call them "Michigan made calls" He lives in Mn. He is from Edwardsburg originally are Cold front calls. In todays market there are several models from everyone of the call makers you mentioned. There is at least one new goose call and a duck call coming out this year from one of the makers you mentioned. A double reed built from wood or acrylic and an ultra-short short reed good call called the train wreck. It has a high pitched sound with ultra quick reed speed but it still has serious low end too.
> 
> Make sure the call maker you are working with has a good warranty like free lifetime tuning, free replacement parts such as reeds, cork etc. and if they actually make the calls themselves would be a plus as well.
> 
> ...


 
HUH? Unless I am reading this wrong, Seans calls are not originally CFC...he designed the call on his own and Zink turns them for him. He has his own Big Rig gut system as well...SO.....I am a bit uncertain what your referring to...


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Bmac said:


> Take a look at Densmore Custom Calls.
> http://www.densmorecustomcalls.com/
> 
> I have also had a couple GK calls that sounded great.


 
Kurt makes some fine calls for sure!


----------



## field-n-feathers (Oct 20, 2008)

SBE II said:


> HUH? Unless I am reading this wrong, Seans calls are not originally CFC...he designed the call on his own and Zink turns them for him. He has his own Big Rig gut system as well...SO.....I am a bit uncertain what your referring to...


He is simply saying that Sean is originally from Edwardsburg, as is Randy from Cold Front Calls. 

Sean's idea to inlay rubber in the tone channel is creative thinking, and I applaud him for it. That is what sets his guts apart from others. The rubber inlay is what makes those guts, his guts.

With that said, they ("Big Rig" guts), are another call makers gut that Sean inlays the rubber into. I'm not saying that's bad at all....I'm simply stating the facts. Many call makers use guts other than their own.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

field-n-feathers said:


> He is simply saying that Sean is originally from Edwardsburg, as is Randy from Cold Front Calls.
> 
> Sean's idea to inlay rubber in the tone channel is creative thinking, and I applaud him for it. That is what sets his guts apart from others. The rubber inlay is what makes those guts, his guts.
> 
> With that said, they ("Big Rig" guts), are another call makers gut that Sean inlays the rubber into. I'm not saying that's bad at all....I'm simply stating the facts. Many call makers use guts other than their own.


I actually put zink bigs in my Mr. Big, but thats what fits me best...To each thier own..The way the sentance reads comes off to one as if the call design was not original..


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a red lewis Michigander id let go.


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

"made" in MI is a short list.....most on yer list are made in Ohio....Cold Front would be the obvious choice for a custom MI made goose call.....

sold in MI would be CFC or GK


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

choc24/7 said:


> "made" in MI is a short list.....most on yer list are made in Ohio....Cold Front would be the obvious choice for a custom MI made goose call.....
> 
> sold in MI would be CFC or GK


Curious on y its the "obvious" choice?


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

QACC
GK
CFC
LMC

I've owned and used them all. I'll vouch for the service and quality of all of these companies. I'm not affiliated with any of them. 

If you want more specifics, pm me.
-FB


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

SBE II said:


> I actually put zink bigs in my Mr. Big, but thats what fits me best...To each thier own..The way the sentance reads comes off to one as if the call design was not original..


It was a fat finger mistake nothing more. Randys calls Cold Front Calls are his and Seans are his. I meant wss I was trying to type not what I typed?:lol: F & F explained it well enough but I thought i'd chime in too......

Todd


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

choc24/7 said:


> "made" in MI is a short list.....most on yer list are made in Ohio....Cold Front would be the obvious choice for a custom MI made goose call.....
> 
> sold in MI would be CFC or GK


Y X2? Just curious how you arrived at this conclusion.........What makes a "Custom call" to you? I'd like to get everyones persective on this. I think i'll even start a post about it. 
Smoke


----------



## choc24/7 (Jan 22, 2008)

smoke said:


> Y X2? Just curious how you arrived at this conclusion.........What makes a "Custom call" to you? I'd like to get everyones persective on this. I think i'll even start a post about it.
> Smoke


 
i meant yers 2....i have a few of each...just typed to quick.....yikes...now gonna go to a custom call thread......have fun...


----------



## anon2192012 (Jul 27, 2008)

Another bump for GK, QACC, and Cold Front. I have calls from all 3 and the owners of each are great guys that will help you out whenever you need it. Personally, I prefer GK.....they just seem to fit my style a little better, but I have all 3 makers on the lanyard at different times.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

